# Honda HU7000SI



## lawsongaither (Oct 31, 2017)

I have close neighbors that i have to be considerate of
. The Honda I am looking at cost 3000 more dollars but offers a much quieter 52 db unit. I am back feeding this unit through my panel . could use a larger one which would be louder and not work as well with my electronics . Wish there was a better option to back feed my house and have clean electricity


----------



## sherlywang (Oct 18, 2017)

Yes the noise is really annoying..not only for neighbors but also for us. I have even stopped using my generator at home. It's fine for an hour or so but during these long outages it is noisey, smelly, expensive and would soon wear out if used every day for hours.


----------



## RonJ (Aug 5, 2015)

I am so fortunate - I live rural, and no neighbors. I do have to say that the sound of a running generator can be annoying, but for the maybe one or twice a year - it is a annoyance I can withstand. You mentioned your neighbors, if they don't operate a generator, and you lose power, possibly you can share the generator so they have their refrigerator, or whatever running. If you make the offer and they are keen to it, make sure you have the correct extension cord to their place.....could be a win-win. Ron


----------



## KRE (Nov 29, 2011)

lawsongaither said:


> I have close neighbors that i have to be considerate of
> . The Honda I am looking at cost 3000 more dollars but offers a much quieter 52 db unit. I am back feeding this unit through my panel . could use a larger one which would be louder and not work as well with my electronics . Wish there was a better option to back feed my house and have clean electricity


Old used carpeting is your friend. Drape the carpet (the higher the better)over a 36" height or better sawhorse or set of poles to the ground 3-4ft away from the gen-set. On the AC alt end keep it off the ground about 6-8 inches, with another piece of carpet 12 " away to buffer that noise. The gen set frame should be 8-10" above the ground level. You will be amassed at the noise reduction, an used carpet is free most of the time. 
Thinking out of the box most of the time is very rewarding an cost effective.


----------

